# Which Kimber Match pistol would you choose and why



## wpshooter

If you had to make a choice between the Kimber *Gold* Match Stainless 9mm or the Kimber *Team* Match Stainless 9mm pistol, which would you choose & why ?

Please ignore the 9mm part if you happen to prefer the 45 instead of the 9mm.

Thanks.


----------



## Sully2

Gold Match in 45 ACP


----------



## wpshooter

Sully2 said:


> Gold Match in 45 ACP


Thanks for your reply.

Why the Gold instead of the Team ?


----------



## gunluver

wpshooter said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Why the Gold instead of the Team ?


I can't speak from experience on the Gold match, but I own a Team match (in .45) and it's a great gun. It will shoot more accurately than my abilities, and so far has been 100% reliable. It does, however, have ugly grips! I have changed mine to something I prefer.


----------



## flieger67

I kind of quickly scanned the specs on both of those Kimbers at the Kimber website and it looks like there's not much difference between the two. The TEAM Match II has different grips (the team medallions) and it also has front strap checkering as compared to the Stainless Gold Match II. Looks like the difference in MSRP is only $16, too.

For that minimal price difference, I think I'd probably go for the Team Match to get the front strap checkering. And I think I'd budget a little extra money to get different grips. I think it's great that Kimber is supporting the shooting team but I think I'd like a different grip nonetheless.


----------

